#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  Bier over de mixer...

## partydrivein

YouTube - Children of Bodom Live Forum London 19th Feb 2009 When Sound Mixer Died a Beery Death

Bij 75 sec. gaat er bier over de mixer heen, ze spelen het nummer af maar dan is het concert toch echt over... :Frown:

----------


## 4AC

Oeiiiii

Bij de 57 (!) seconden gaat het echt mis ja!

Jammer dat die herrie dan niet gelijk helemaal uit kon        :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## partydrivein

dat vind ik persoonlijk wel meevallen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Toch de volgende keer maar de crew van Normaal of BZB inhuren?... :Big Grin: 

Kortst meegemaakte optreden....31 sec....Muziek start, artiesten springen het podium op, goedeavonnndddddddddd Uithuizennnnnnnnnnnnnnn....asbak en glas op het podium gegooid...Doei Uithuizen...;-)

----------


## partydrivein

straks niet alleen een scherm van plexiglas om het drumstel maar om de hele band  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
mischien kan ik zoiets maken voor mijn licht en mijn geluidstafel...

----------


## EVfreak

Ik vraag me af of de speakers het uitgehouden hebben :Confused:  :EEK!:

----------


## peterwagner

> Toch de volgende keer maar de crew van Normaal of BZB inhuren?...
> 
> Kortst meegemaakte optreden....31 sec....Muziek start, artiesten springen het podium op, goedeavonnndddddddddd Uithuizennnnnnnnnnnnnnn....asbak en glas op het podium gegooid...Doei Uithuizen...;-)



Hadden ze maar net als de Blues Brothers kippengaas voor het podium moeten spannen......

----------


## partydrivein

Moet niet gekker worden!
Vroeger hadden we niet eens dranghekken nodig!

----------


## jens

haha dranghekken dat doet me denken aan afgelopen zomer in slowakije...staat een band te spelen...weg met die hekken roepen ze...iedereen doet een paar stappen terug trekken al die hekken omver en toen stond iedereen wel vooraan!

ik denk dat midas eens een waterdichte tafel moet gaan fabriceren  :Wink:  daar is denk ik wel een goede markt voor!

----------


## partydrivein

Maar of dit ook werkelijk uit te voeren is :Wink: 
Het probleem is al jaren bekend, dus waarom niet eerder met zo'n tafel gekomen?

----------


## 4AC

Lijkt me een strak plan.

Maar dan moet er ook een VU-metertje bijkomen. Voor de vochtigheidsgraad.

----------


## partydrivein

zie steeds meer meters.... VU-meters , dB-meters, nu nog vochtigheidsmeters op of bij je tafel :EEK!:

----------


## 4AC

Ik hoop dat de sarcastische kant ook begrepen word...

----------


## partydrivein

Tuurlijk van die meters wel.... bij op school zat er echt 1 'maken ze toch water/bierdichte tafels???' kucheikelkuche

----------


## jens

"ik snap ook niet dat die gek met al ze dure spullen ook altijd midden in de zaal moet gaan staan..." als ik me auto voor het podium parkeer weet ik toch ook wel dat ie stuk is  op het end " :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## partydrivein

> "ik snap ook niet dat die gek met al ze dure spullen ook altijd midden in de zaal moet gaan staan..." als ik me auto voor het podium parkeer weet ik toch ook wel dat ie stuk is op het end "



MOD ik nomineer deze voor J&H forum zin van 2009 :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

Staat genoteerd, maar heeft wel sterke concurentie van:
" ik zoek een perfecte geluidsset voor 5000 euro" dus de strijd is nu al spannend! :Big Grin: 

Wat een graftakkeherrie trouwens!

----------


## partydrivein

Danke :Smile: 

enne... bestaat er wel een perfecte set :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Whitefarmer

Tis dat de TS erbij zei dat na 75 sec het bier over de tafel ging, ik was vanaf sec 1 al een dikke storing aan het zoeken....

....(ieder zijn smaak... :Frown: )

----------


## partydrivein

Ik kan niet ontkennen dat het slecht klonk...

----------


## sparky

Jaaaaaa!!! Laten we vooral een show beoordelen aan de hand van een duidelijk zwaar overstuurd microfoontje van een consumenten-prut-cameraatje!

----------


## moderator

Jaaaa......laten we vooral de verkeerde conclusie trekken.....
Show wordt vernaggeld door zwemles, wel scherp blijven he, tis nog vroeg!

----------


## jurjen_barel

Dat "die dure spullen" in het midden van de zaal staan, lijkt me logisch (bezoekers willen ondanks het voor-mij-persoonlijk-niet-heel-aantrekkelijke-muziekgenre toch nog wel wat kwaliteit in het geluidsbeeld eisen). Bij dit soort concerten mag je dan wel extra maatregelen treffen, want rijkelijk vloeiend vocht is zeker iets waar je in dit soort scenario's rekening mee moet houden. Helaas is hier niets over bekend (op dit punt dan, komen er nog andere bronnen over dit incident?) Moeilijk een mening over te vormen dus...

Wel een goede les voor anderen: bufferzone van dranghekken maken, eventueel een verhoogd podium voor FoH en mocht het echt een gekke tent zijn: zeiltje over je spullen spannen (tsja, ziet er niet uit, maar dat heb je soms liever dan wekelijks je geld in nieuwe tafels zien verdwijnen).

----------


## partydrivein

het concert is gelijk stil gelegd, ik vraag me af wat er met de biergooier is gebeurt...
de rest van de fans waren vast niet blij :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Joost1989

tijdje terug kwam normaal op een festival waar ik aan het werk was.

om de lichttafel een houten schot met plexiglas erop en voor de opening een dubbelen rij handoeken

----------


## jens

> Dat "die dure spullen" in het midden van de zaal staan, lijkt me logisch (bezoekers willen ondanks het voor-mij-persoonlijk-niet-heel-aantrekkelijke-muziekgenre toch nog wel wat kwaliteit in het geluidsbeeld eisen).



hap hap  :Big Grin:

----------


## djspeakertje

> MOD ik nomineer deze voor J&H forum zin van 2009



 
heel groot gelijk!!!!!!!!!!  :Smile:  :Wink:

----------


## partydrivein

@ jens 
zet nog 1 [ bij op het eind en het is helemaal af :Big Grin:

----------


## @lex

Het bier was blijkbaar een goede oplossing:

The moment the mixer dies is about 57 seconds in when the sounds are no longer badly distorted!

;-)

@lex

PS niet allemaal gaan happen, ik weet dat het microfoontje werd overstuurd...

----------


## MusicXtra

Heb heel simpel een stuk dik transparante folie bij me, wordt als (meng? :Big Grin: )tafelkleed verkocht bij risico klussen plak ik dat met een stuk tape aan de aansluitzijde op de case van de mengtafel en hang het over de lampen. Kan overal bij en zi wat ik doe maar bier krijgt geen kans.
Vraag me overigens ook af waarom er geen spatwaterdichte mengtafels worden gemaakt, nu zit de gevoelige electronica direct onder de sleuven voor de faders om over de faders zelf maar niet te spreken.
Hoeft ook weer niet zo te zijn dat een mengtafel tot 40 meter diep waterdicht is maar een slim systeem wat zorgt dat direct binnendringend vocht opgevangen en afgevoerd wordt voor het ergens bij kan komen moet toch mogelijk zijn.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> ....Vraag me overigens ook af waarom er geen spatwaterdichte mengtafels worden gemaakt, nu zit de gevoelige electronica direct onder de sleuven voor de faders om over de faders zelf maar niet te spreken....



Ben er eens een tegen gekomen met rubberen lapjes aan de binnenkant. Weet niet zo goed hoe je het moet uitleggen. Maar de sleuven waar de faders zitten waren enigzins afgesloten. En dan denk je "uuhh handig?"

nou ik zeg je de functionaliteit is iets anders. Faders die stroef gaan, faders die je net niet zo kunt instellen zoals JIJ het wilt. En na verloop van tijd zijn de spatlappen al weer versleten en sluiten elkaar aan.

kortom niet echt een succes

update
na ff zoeken kom je wel wat mixers tegen die een weather-resistant coating  hebben. En ook sealed plastic potentiometers

----------


## hertog

het eerste waar ik aan moest denken waren tentfeesten, waar je allemaal boeren hebt die bier lopen te smijten en de geluidstech continu bezig is om alles om te steken omdat de master allang gestorven is door het bier en hij langzaam zijn subgroepen aan het kwijtraken is omdat die hele mengtafel onder het bier zit xD

----------


## partydrivein

> het eerste waar ik aan moest denken waren tentfeesten, waar je allemaal boeren hebt die bier lopen te smijten en de geluidstech continu bezig is om alles om te steken omdat de master allang gestorven is door het bier en hij langzaam zijn subgroepen aan het kwijtraken is omdat die hele mengtafel onder het bier zit xD



Het begint zich in slowmtion als een actiefilmtrailer in mijn hoofd af te spelen....

_1 soundengineer fighting for his desk._

_With his master down he need to survive with his subgroups, but can he maken the switch?_

_right... back on topic_

----------


## hertog

Ik ken het fenomeen tentfeesten + continu omstekende geluidstechs wel.

Bij mij in de buurt heb je af en toe nog wel eens van die tentfeesten, stond vorig jaar ergens ook met zo'n geluidstech te praten. Hij werkte voor een verhuur bedrijf, en wat ze daar deden (elk jaar trouwens) ze pakte de oudste meest uitgebreidste mengtafel (iets van 10 subgroupen, heel veel auxen enzo) en als er dan bier over de mengtafel ging (en bijvoorbeeld een subgroep stierf) ging hij alles om weer veranderen zodat het hele zwikje weer werkte, en aan het eind van de dag ging die mengtafel een hele nacht boven een kachel en dan was het mengtafel nakijken (en meestal waren er maar een paar weerstandjes / eelco's gestorven) en dan was het tafel repareren en volgend jaar gaat weer mee naar dat tentfeest :P

----------


## MusicXtra

Heb ook geregeld op dergelijke feestjes gestaan maar zou het toch zonde vinden om daar een onbeschermde mengtafel neer te zetten.
Met rubber flappen om de faders de boel beschermen is inderdaad niet de manier.
Ik zat zelf meer te denken aan faders welke vlak onder een kunststof plaat gemonteerd zitten met op de schuif een magneetje, de eigenlijke knop is aan de onderzijde ook voorzien van een magneetje en deze loopt dan in een afdekplaat welke vlak boven de faders zit. Zo heb je dus een 100% waterdichte oplossing zonder dat het ten koste gaat van bedieningsgemak. De overige switches en potmeters zijn een stuk eenvoudiger waterdicht te krijgen.
Wel makkelijk, als er dan een keer bier overheen gaat leg je de mixer op een platte aanhanger wanneer je je auto door de wasstraat rijdt :Big Grin: .

----------


## Martijnvanthiel

Deq heeft daar al jaaaaaren een redelijke oplossing voor: de faders zitten haaks op de behuizing geschroefd. Eventueel bier, cola, regen of andere nattigheid kan bijna niet in de faders komen. In mixer waar meer electronica in zit dan in de dateq doosjes: een water bestendige print is niet echt moeilijk... En zoals vermeld waterdichte knoppen en potmeters zijn er zat!

----------


## showband

digitale tafel goed verpakt achter het toneel en met een touchpad in de zaal.

diverse forumleden werken al met zo een configuratie heb ik begrepen. Naar volle tevredenheid.

eventueel een ruggedized PC kopen....

----------


## LJ_jacob

> Deq heeft daar al jaaaaaren een redelijke oplossing voor: de faders zitten haaks op de behuizing geschroefd. Eventueel bier, cola, regen of andere nattigheid kan bijna niet in de faders komen. In mixer waar meer electronica in zit dan in de dateq doosjes: een water bestendige print is niet echt moeilijk... En zoals vermeld waterdichte knoppen en potmeters zijn er zat!



Precies.... en ik kan melden dat dat werkt, en hoe!

----------


## sis

> Precies.... en ik kan melden dat dat werkt, en hoe!



Niet hoe of wat, gewoon uitleggen aan de hand van ervaringen ??
Je kan het wel goed uitleggen vind ik de laatste tijd , maar het is bijna nooit goed onderbouwd ?
Maar ik denk dat je al veel ervaring hebt ???  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
sis

----------


## flash-a-new-generation

bij twijfel: grijp naar de oudste bak die hebt staan :EEK!: 

dat heb ik wel gemerkt op een weilandfeest in Limburg (niet generaliserend bedoelt). die avond 4 nieuwe t-shirts aangehad. het verhuurbedrijf had een Crest century liggen op FOH midden in het open weiland. maargoed dat het een 32ch frame was. er werkte op het begin van de avond al 4 kanalen niet. op het einde nogus vier niet. ik kwam er net mee weg :Stick Out Tongue: 

halverwege de avond stond de lichttafel (we waren zonder lichttech en eigen materiaal afgereisd) met de punt in het zand :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ! geniaal.. maja.. dan de stelling: dure midas of soundcraft platleggen bij een evenement waar het écht alleen gaat om het zuipen.. of dan toch maar iets minder.. mijn keuze is snel gemaakt!! ik was allang blij dat het niet mij mixer was :Stick Out Tongue: 

overigens hebben we het gehele optreden gewoon afgemaakt. schijnbaar boeide het de eigenaar niet zo dat zijn spul aan het verregenen was..

----------


## 4AC

Ik zou graag nog wat willen toevoegen aan dit topic:
Picasa-webalbums - Teun
De zogeheten _"mengtafel met bierkap"_.

Gejat van: flightcases

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## daviddewaard

wat ik nog wel eens doe met tentfeesten is een partytent over de f.o.h bouwen. ziet er niet uit maar dat liever dan met een ouwe brakke tafel gaan werken...

----------


## Tummy

was ook een mooi filmpje met metal theo ergens, dat er water in ze mixer zit en een heel festifal stil legt..

hij pakt de mixer op en het water komt eruit stromen..

kan alleen het filmpje niet meer vinden helaas :Confused:

----------


## Robert H

Helaas ontkom je bij de gemiddelde top100-band niet aan bierbeschermingsmaatregelen (Scrabble iemand?). Over onze gouwe ouwe 02R zat een stuk plexiglas en bij onze nieuwe LS9 hebben we helemaal geen halve maatregelen genomen.

Toegegeven, het ziet er niet charmant uit maar het ding gaat wel langer mee :-)



Voor de oplettende kijker: Dit was op de dag dat 'ie koud vijf minuten terug was van de flightcasebouwer. Hij is inmiddels voorzien van verlichting. Mocht je je afvragen of het pietepeuterige display met de klep dicht niet nóg slechter te lezen is: Klopt, we gebruiken een laptop bovenin het siderack. Ook beerproof trouwens ;-)

----------


## rolanddeg

Wat ik me nou afvraag... Reflecteert zo'n plexiglas niet als een malle recht onder je snufferd, zodat je een totaal misvormd geluid tov. de rest van je zaal hebt? (Andere hooggedraging bijvoorbeeld...)

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wat ik me nou afvraag... Reflecteert zo'n plexiglas niet als een malle recht onder je snufferd, zodat je een totaal misvormd geluid tov. de rest van je zaal hebt? (Andere hooggedraging bijvoorbeeld...)



Nee, het mengpaneel zelf is toch ook reflecterend. :Cool:

----------


## r4l

Je kan ook gewon een bierkap maken voor je mixer :Big Grin:

----------


## djspeakertje

> Je kan ook gewon een bierkap maken voor je mixer



 
Je kan ook gewoon geen bierklussen meer aannemen... :Cool: 



Misschien toch niet zo handig :Big Grin: , Daan

----------


## remco_k

Of gewoon alleen maar shows in belgie gaan doen. Daar is het bier binnenkort toch gewoon op.

----------


## Funmaker

ach er is nog altijd Duvel, Chouffe, Leffe  :Wink: 
de simpele biertjes van inbev zijn mss bijna op  :Big Grin:

----------


## axs

en als die weer op zijn hebben we nog altijd Duvel destilled  :Smile:  hmmmmmm

----------


## RenéE

Ik heb ook al eens gezien dat men een dun plastic zeiltje/folie over de mengtafel hing en dit aan de zijkant en achterkant vastzette. Vervolgens een paar dikke ventilatoren er onder zodat het zeiltje een mooie koepel vormde over de mengtafel, waardoor er redelijk ongestoord gemixt kon worden. Vond ik ook wel een grappige oplossing.

----------


## G.P.Fransen

> was ook een mooi filmpje met metal theo ergens, dat er water in ze mixer zit en een heel festifal stil legt..
> 
> hij pakt de mixer op en het water komt eruit stromen..
> 
> kan alleen het filmpje niet meer vinden helaas



Was op decibel 2006 als ik het me niet vergis, moet ergens wel opname hebben maar zal nog op dvcam staan dus helaas (of ik moet me eens een nachtje wel heel erg vervelen  :Wink:  )

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik heb ook al eens gezien dat men een dun plastic zeiltje/folie over de mengtafel hing en dit aan de zijkant en achterkant vastzette. Vervolgens een paar dikke ventilatoren er onder zodat het zeiltje een mooie koepel vormde over de mengtafel, waardoor er redelijk ongestoord gemixt kon worden. Vond ik ook wel een grappige oplossing.



Al eens aan gedacht wat er gebeurd wanneer er bier in de ventilator terecht komt? :EEK!:

----------


## nielsb

> Al eens aan gedacht wat er gebeurd wanneer er bier in de ventilator terecht komt?



Bierstorm....

----------


## Releaseentertainment

> Was op decibel 2006 als ik het me niet vergis, moet ergens wel opname hebben maar zal nog op dvcam staan dus helaas (of ik moet me eens een nachtje wel heel erg vervelen  )



Ik heb hier wel iets gevonden.
Dit is opgenomen voor de grote regenbui
bijna aan het eind valt het even stil

YouTube - Decibel Outdoor 2006 04

----------


## mhsounds

Geen materiaal wel het verhaal.

Gisteren op een studentengala stond de FOH nog redelijk in de zaal, MAAR zonder bierkap.
Oze vrolijke studentjes begonnen met bier te gooien en toen lag het optreden ineens stil...

Al hebben de pearl, dmx splitters, en ik ook veel bier moeten verdragen :Frown: 

Het ergste was een jonge dame die om te kijken wat het effect was bier over een Mac250 stond te gieten...

----------


## bones2001

> Het ergste was een jonge dame die om te kijken wat het effect was bier over een Mac250 stond te gieten...



Ze zeggen dat je dames niet mag slaan,
maar in dit geval.... :Mad:

----------


## hardstyle

In dit geval mag het wel hoor :Wink: 
(wat was het gevolg??? kapot, of deed hij het nog???)

----------


## MusicXtra

> In dit geval mag het wel hoor
> (wat was het gevolg??? kapot, of deed hij het nog???)



Dit klinkt alsof je het zelf ook wilt proberen. :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## hardstyle

Ja, dat wel, maar niet bij m'n eigen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mhsounds

Het was een Krypton dus het kreng heeft het overleefd...
Ik keek heel boos, dame ineens weg....

----------


## ljanton

Schade verhalen op de organisatoren of dame zelf laten opdraaien? Als ik iets breek/beschadig moet ik ook gewoon dokken hoor...

----------


## Shark

die dame die de mac uittest met bier doet me denken aan sommige helpers die ozo graag mee wille helpen opstellen, maar zich niet bewust zijn van het materiaal waarmee zij "spelen"
vb bij het uitladen van kisten heb ik ooit gezien dat ze de kist n goeie duw geven, gaan de hele zaal door, komen knallend tegen de muur tot stilstand.
je gaat naar die personen, vraagt ze vriendelijk om er voorzichtiger mee om te gaan en krijg je de reactie "maar die kisten zijn toch ervoor gemaakt??"  :Smile: 

ik ervaar het enorm vaak dat mensen enkel voorzichtig zijn met eigen betaald materiaal, maar de gekste dingen doen met materiaal van iemand anders.
je moest zo maar eens een beker over die dame gooien, ze zou nog langskomen met de kosten van de kapper  :Smile: 

is toch de hoofdrede waarom ik mijn materiaal nooit los verhuur, maar steeds zelf mee ga. 
heb je het zelf gezien als er iets mis gaat, hoor je later ook geen 10 verschillende verhalen over wat er gebeurd is.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> is toch de hoofdrede waarom ik mijn materiaal nooit los verhuur, maar steeds zelf mee ga. 
> heb je het zelf gezien als er iets mis gaat, hoor je later ook geen 10 verschillende verhalen over wat er gebeurd is.



Dat is de keus, of je blijft klein, of je accepteert gedeeltelijk dat het zo gaat. 
Het gaat inderdaad zo, uitzonderingen daar gelaten. Ik heb me er in het verleden ook erg aan geergert toen ik naast mijn eigen ding ook nog in loondienst was. Ik zal nooit meer vergeten dat een collega voor aan de straat op de rem ging staan, achter in de bak een hoop herrie... En vervolgens de opmerking: Zo nu ligt alles op zijn plaats. Ik weet niet hoe ver ik toen getelt heb maar 10 was niet genoeg...

----------


## stamgast

spanbandjes?? :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## TGeersing

vorig jaar gehad in een studentenvereniging dat een dame rustig een vol amsterdammertje over de mixer heen goot terwijl ze mij doodleuk aankeek toen ik na het optreden kabels aan het rollen was.  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:  Ik ben nog nooit zo kwaad geweest! 

Alles betaald door de dame maar niet door de verzekering  :Wink:

----------


## dj-wojcik

Hoe bedoel je? Wel betaald maar niet de verzekering  :Confused:  Nu snap ik even niet wat je daar mee bedoeld. Is het nu opgelost? Of hebben ze moeilijk gedaan om de betaling.

----------


## jens

> vorig jaar gehad in een studentenvereniging dat een dame rustig een vol amsterdammertje over de mixer heen goot terwijl ze mij doodleuk aankeek toen ik na het optreden kabels aan het rollen was.  Ik ben nog nooit zo kwaad geweest! 
> 
> Alles betaald door de dame maar niet door de verzekering




die knipoog zet me wel aan het denken...gevalletje backstage  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 4AC

Beter bekend als betaling in natura...

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## NesCio01

uhhhh,

nwe mixer 10.000,=

wat kost dan een 'gevalletje backstage' 

grtz

----------


## 4AC

Net als bij de mixer, hangt dat af van de kwaliteit!

 :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## dj-wojcik

hangt af van de kwaliteit...... van het bier? Neem ik dan aan.

Ik weet niet over wat voor mixer _"TGeersing"_ het heeft. Maar ik denk dat als het een tafel(tje) was geweest van 10.000,- denk ik niet dat dit via de achterdeur was opgelost. Ik heb het echt zelden maar mee gemaakt dat iemand die schuld was aan schade, dat deze contant werd afgerekend.

----------


## 4AC

Je snapt het schijnbaar nog steeds niet hé.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## dj-wojcik

Jij snapt niet dat het irritant is wanneer iemand quote op een bericht dat er gewoon onder staat. Daar hebben we dit voor.

Ik snap het wel. Maar ik maakte er eerder een grapje over het bier. Omdat ik het raar vind dat iemand hier komt vermelden dat er niet op de normale manier word gehandeld. Dus geen verzekerings kwestie.

Verder lijkt met me stug dat wanneer iemand (een klant) een Midas Vernice sloopt. Dit op deze manier afhandeld ipv verzekeringswerk.

----------


## TGeersing

@ dj-wojcik 

nou ze wou het "ongeval" met haar verzekering regelen. de verzekering heeft met ons contact opgenomen om het verhaal aan te horen. die heeft dus niet uitbetaald en ze heeft het uit eigen portemonnee moeten betalen.

Haha geen "natura" betaling natuurlijk :P

----------


## CasB

Wel een beetje een anti-climax.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NesCio01

Het eind van dit topic is toch wel een hoogtepunt  :Smile:

----------


## dj-wojcik

hahaha nu snappen jullie ook waarom ik doorvroeg. Het was gewoon een verhaal als een boterhamzakje dat gevuld word met kwaliteit-Alpen-lucht. En schijnt te helpen aan betere longen als je astma hebt en is goed voor je bloedvaten. Maar uit eindelijk komen we er achter dat het niks geneest. bu-bu-bull-shit dus. 

Mooi verhaal. Maar het zakje is zo lek als wat. Dus mooie Anti-climax.

oke nog 1 ding?... Waarom staat dit topic eigenlijk in het "LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S"? Er is nog geen enkele foto gepost. (misschien als we het filmpje mee tellen?) En het lijkt me verder ook niet echt interessant hoe een mixer uitziet na een douche. Dus dit topic was eigenlijk gedoemd om te stranden in de "DE LOUNGE"

Goede avond Nederland!

----------


## NesCio01

had je dan een foto of filmpje van de backstage betaling gewenst?

denk dat daar andere sites/lectuur voor zijn ......
 :Confused: 
grtz

----------


## dj-wojcik

Je snapt het niet denk ik. Ik snap niet hoe een _"bier over de mixer..."_ topic bij de _"live forum - foto's"_ kan staan. Omdat hier totaal niks van foto's ooit maar gepost zullen worden. 

Overigens lijkt me de betaling niet eens interessant. Wat zou het mij kunnen boeien hoe een of andere snabbelaar zijn vergoeding krijgt voor zijn mixertje?

Oke nu weer verder on-topic?

Dus uuh... Post maar de foto's die te maken hebben met bier en mixers? :Confused:

----------


## MusicSupport

> Je snapt het niet denk ik. Ik snap niet hoe een _"bier over de mixer..."_ topic bij de _"live forum - foto's"_ kan staan. Omdat hier totaal niks van foto's ooit maar gepost zullen worden. 
> 
> Overigens lijkt me de betaling niet eens interessant. Wat zou het mij kunnen boeien hoe een of andere snabbelaar zijn vergoeding krijgt voor zijn mixertje?
> 
> Oke nu weer verder on-topic?
> 
> Dus uuh... Post maar de foto's die te maken hebben met bier en mixers?



Hoe kun je nou een foto maken van bier over/in de mixer.  :Big Grin: 
Je kunt er met je camera niet zomaar in komen/kijken.
Eer dat je je cam hebt gepakt en de zot die het heeft gedaan achter z'n vodden aan hebt gezeten is het bier lang en breed door diverse opening de mixer ingelopen en via diezelfde openingen aan de onderzijde weer naar buiten.
Wat rest is een glimmende plakkende oppervlakte met knopjes en schuiven die niet helemaal meer doen wat ze zouden moeten doen  :EEK!:

----------


## dj-wojcik

Dat bedoel ik nou! je kunt er ook geen fotos van maken. Vandaar de opmerking dat het topic in het verkeerde forum deel staat. Maar ja. Schijnbaar is het allemaal raar wat ik zeg. En snapt bijna niemand dat dit topic gewoon verkeerd is geplaatst.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

verder: Damn! alweer onnodig quote gebruik. :Frown:

----------


## mhsounds

Als je eens op de 1e pagina zou kijken is de 1e post er 1 met een filmpje, daarom staat hij in dit gedeelte!

EDIT oh! 666 berichten! veeeet!

----------


## dj-wojcik

ooehhh duivels

----------


## jens

zń boterham zakje kan nog best nuttig zijn bij gebrek aan beter... :Wink: 

fijne avond  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## G.P.Fransen

Omroepflevoland.nl - Nieuws - Dancefeest gestaakt na bier gooien

Nieuwsbericht
EmmeloordDancefeest gestaakt na bier gooien 11-09-2010

De 538-night in de tent van het Pieperfestival in Emmeloord is vrijdagavond voortijdig afgebroken nadat één van de bezoekers met bier naar de apparatuur gooide. 

Door het incident werkte de audioinstallatie niet meer, en zat er volgens de organisatie niets anders op dan alle 1900 bezoekers om kwart over twaalf naar huis te sturen. Het feest zou eigenlijk tot één uur duren. 

De aanwezige beveiligers hebben de biergooiende man aangehouden. De man is niet gearresteerd door de politie. Wel is er iemand gearresteerd voor een mishandeling. De politie spreekt van een rustig verlopen feestavond.

----------


## dj-wojcik

Dat zal volgende week vrijdag bij ons niet het geval zijn. Het is algemeen bekend dat je bij Rowwen heze niet droog blijft :Big Grin:

----------


## Smit-PA

staan altijd in de zaal, maar je weet toch wanneer je even een stukje doek op de mixer moet gooien. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Mike Manders

net 2 dagen Rowwen Heze gemixt, zonder bier over mezelf en de tafel! wat een genot.

----------


## FiëstaLj

> net 2 dagen Rowwen Heze gemixt, zonder bier over mezelf en de tafel! wat een genot.



Komend weekend ook naar de brabanthallen mike ?

----------


## dj-wojcik

> net 2 dagen Rowwen Heze gemixt, zonder bier over mezelf en de tafel! wat een genot.



Je was dus op Pisart? :Confused: 

Waar k overigens net vandaan kom :Big Grin:

----------


## Mike Manders

ik was op pisart ja, dat was ook onze eigen produktie.

komende vrijdag mix ik Rowwen Heze in de Brabanthallen ja.

verder nog vragen?  :Wink:

----------


## dj-wojcik

jammer, ik had je graag even willen begroeten! :Big Grin:

----------


## FiëstaLj

> ik was op pisart ja, dat was ook onze eigen produktie.
> 
> komende vrijdag mix ik Rowwen Heze in de Brabanthallen ja.
> 
> verder nog vragen?



Wij doen vrijdag de videoinstarts in de brabanthallen ! Misschien tot vrijdag dan...

----------


## JeroentjE

> erder nog vragen?



Ja, mag ik vrijdag wel 'n biertje drinken ipv gooien @ foh? Of wordt Patrick dan boos.


?

----------

